# really really dizzy



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

I've had DR for nearly 3 years now, and I've been slowly improving. I get the odd weird symptoms like everybody, but usually it's just a temporary thing, or something I can handle at least.

However, somthing I thought I'd got rid of and probably wasn't ever going to get any worse is these odd dizzy spells. When I describe them to people (not doctors, but just my parents for example), they say it sounds like I have labrynthitis. This is an infection in your inner ear which throws you off balance and makes you feel dizzy. However, labrynthitis usually lasts about 3 weeks and then goes away on it's own. I only get these spells for a day at a time, and in fact until a couple of weeks ago I hadn't had one for months and months.

Anyway, I got one again the other week, and went to see the doctor about it, as I was starting to worry about getting these spells again. When I asked if it was an inner ear infection, he said it was more likely to be something to do with my derealisation (I had explained about this, and he knew what it was), as infections don't go away within a day, they last for weeks. He gave me some pills to take if I get dizzy, and I was happy.

Then, last night, I got a spell come on in the early evening which was subtle and only really lasted about an hour, so I didn't take a pill. I went to bed quite late though (about 3.30 am - really bad I know), and during the night I remember waking up and feeling a bit off, but just falling asleep again. When I woke up, I was really dizzy, and I still am at nearly 9pm. I've tried the pills, they didn't do anything, except make me slightly drowsy, and in fact I feel worse if anything.

This is really freaking me out, and I just want to know if anybody else has had this, and did they find out if it was to do with DR / DP or if it was an infection.

Just to describe it, it's not the usual spaced out feeling of DR, it's real proper dizziness. I feel like I just span round and round for ages. If I move my head it feels really light and I spin out, walking is difficult, as is watching TV or anything that requires concentration.

It's very cold in the house at the moment, but I doubt that has anything to do with it. I did spend a long time in a hunched up position yesterday, staring at my computer screen, and I sleep in funny ways too, with no support for my neck. Maybe it's a side effect of bad posture?

My head is just filled with fear about what this is and I can't stop the thoughts. Thanks for any advice


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

It sounds like you have a similar symptom to me albeit it seems to be more severe with you. The past few days I've been feeling dizzy as well and it has coincided with a slight surge in my DP/DR. I think it is related to my mental state, as I have an overall feeling of being out of it, hazy, etc. I don't really get "attacks" of dizzyness though. Mostly I just kind of feel off balance, like I don't have that 100% assurance of where my body is that normally affords complete stability. I'm still able to walk a straight line fine and go about my business. Its just a feeling of being "off" for me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is really odd, I know. Another reason I'm certain this is neurological. When I was a kid, before the heavy duty DP/DR set in I went through a stage of feeling dizzy a LOT. I also felt "off balance", like I was "walking sideways", "tipped over", the floor would move up and down.

This seems to have preceded the major wave of DP that marked the begin of the chronic stuff. This is just my situation... not saying you're heading towards a life long dizziness or DP state.

Also, I've read many posts here, and have read in older literature that dizziness was considered part of DP. I don't know why that symptom isn't mentioned as much, but I think it's far very common.

*And all of this was before starting any medication. ANY.* I was about 12, 13, 14....

Also, I know this is very different from dizziness and vertigo... vertigo especially wher the room is literally spinning around, as I have a chronic sinus problem -- had my nose broken to fix it, yada, lived on antibiotics for years -- not good.

As Cloverstone said, it's always good to check these things out. When this started hitting me in 6th/7th grade? my father was looking after me as my mother was out of the country. He had no clue what to do and he was a doctor. He took me to my eye doctor as I also have bad eyes.

The eye doctor "whispered" to my father... I could hear... that this was some sort of "hysteria." Even then, I wanted to deck the guy.

Over the years the dizziness has subsided .. a lot of the "odd" symptoms... many of them. The DP/DR has also lessened and it doesn't scare me as much, and I haven't had a terrible episode in about a year now which is amazing to me.

I'm more depressed and fatigued these days.

Not uncommon at all.
D


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Well, I've had these attacks before, as I've said, but they've never been this strong or this bad.

I've had a little sleep since I posted, and everything is much worse now. I feel sick, and I don't know if it's 'cause I got too hot in bed or if I feel sick because of the dizziness, or if I just didn't eat enough at tea time.

The worst attack I've had until now just made me feel a little dizzy and sick, and I put it down to mild food poisoning originally.

I really can't move my eyes too quickly at the moment, and if I move my head at all it's a nightmare.

Anyway, thanks for the comments guys 

Cloverstone, has it ever been this bad for you?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Mulder,
I, too, experienced this unbalanced, vertigo, scarey feeling for about the first year of this bout with DR. I did the exact same thing at night where I would wake up and everything would be whirling. It is indeed awful. I ended up propping about 3 or 4 pillows behind me and basically slept for a bout a year that way.

Damn this thing! If it's not one thing, it's another. I do hope it will pass soon for you. And as the others have said, it's one of those things that you need to try not to let get away with you. I got the screaming meme's at first. One doctor twirled me around and put these glasses on me and told me to open my eyes and I felt like I was hurling into space! What kind of sick test was that? :shock: I also had all the other test Clover mentioned...nothing.

Wishing you better times,
terri


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Mulder, I get this dizziness too, not a lightheaded feeling but more of a sensation of falling. I've had mine on and off for years now, and I get it for about 2 months at a time. I went to the doctors a few years back - saw my then gp - an old bat who should've retired. She looked in my ear and said, No wax. Bye then.
Great.
So I've put it down to my anxiety issues. It's embarrassing, I mean, I grab onto things and I've almost toppled over before. Everyone probably thinks I have a drink problem.
Anyway, it's started up again. I feel like I'm in a funhouse all the time on those wobbly floors. And I'm convinced it's not my anxiety because my ears have been popping and making some weird noises and keep blocking up. I'd go to the doctors... if I wasn't a housebound wreck  
I really don't know what to suggest. Lavendar oil????? :? :? :?


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

I've been in bed all day today, can't sit up without needing to grab hold of something. I've hardly eaten as I can't concentrate on it and I feel sick. I've been on the phone to another doc who gave me some different pills (so far they did nothing). These pills are the kind of pills that they prescribe for inner ear problems, travel sickness, etc. Maybe a bigger dose might be better, they've put me on a low dose for starters.

Anybody been given pills or medicine for this? What did it do if anything?

Thanks for the comments again


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

What they did...knocked me out and dried up my sinuses.

It just took time in my case. I hope it passes quickly for you. Did you try propping up with pillows? Don't lay flat down or turn your head quickly side to side. With positional vertigo that will send you flying.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

mulder said:


> I've been in bed all day today, can't sit up without needing to grab hold of something. I've hardly eaten as I can't concentrate on it and I feel sick. I've been on the phone to another doc who gave me some different pills (so far they did nothing). These pills are the kind of pills that they prescribe for inner ear problems, travel sickness, etc. Maybe a bigger dose might be better, they've put me on a low dose for starters.
> 
> Anybody been given pills or medicine for this? What did it do if anything?
> 
> Thanks for the comments again


Dear Mulder,
This sounds like good ol' vertigo. Oddly enough, I have it now myself, but I can attribute my vertigo specifically to a chronic sinus/ear mess that really started with allergies I had as a kid.

The medication given to you ... is this Meclazine sp? I was given this as well and it did help the vertigo. I had a bad patch a few years back when I got yet another ear infection. These require antibiotics, but since I had my surgery in 1993 I think, the infections/vertigo are much less.

The DP dizziness and feeling off balance have been on and off really my whole life starting back in 6th grade. For me that's one problem.

I forgot who asked me what helped the sinus mess.

Well, I had tonsilitis which the doctor determined was being caused by the chronic sinus problem. The chronic sinus problem has affected my right eustachian tube? This causes vertigo for me, which is the real spinning where I can't stand up and stay in bed.

At any rate, I had a CAT scan of my sinus'. This is where the story gets unpleasant. I had nasal polyps which were blocking my sinus'... and you have sinus' where your eyebrows are, under your eyes, etc. Also I had a deviated septum that was causing further problems (on the right side) with um ... my sinus' clearing properly when I had a cold or allergies... so endless infections.

End result. Removal of tonsils which were always infected. Deviated septum reset and centered, polyps removed. The recovery was miserable... about a year! Hideous. No details. But that was when I was... 30ish and I'm 46, damnit, 8) still a few weeks from 47.

Since the surgery and the recovery I have had very few sinus infections, and the key to controling this as well has been controlling my allergies and at any sign of potential infection I go to the doc for antibiotics. But I'm using them about 1/100th the time as I was in my 30s... more than that.

My current vertigo is I know due to some problem with my right inner ear again. But I will say, the DP does cause me to bump into things, feel dizzy in a different way. But these symptoms are far less than they were when I was young.

I'd have a real good look at your ears and sinus' with ... let me see if I can spell this .... otorhinolaryngologist ... Ear/Nose/Throat specialist. The old crone didn't sound to great, LOL. I'm sure now in the year 2005 there are far less invasive procedures than I had. Far quicker healing time.

They may actually refer you for a CAT of your sinus'. Don't know.

Terri, sorry to hear of your vertigo bout. I imagine it's difficult to separate the dizzy stuff from the vertigo with other stuff. Depends on the person. But vertigo is terrible. Everything spins. You can't do anything. Can't stand up. Can't drive.

There is also another thing to try, but I don't think it works for everyone. Lie on your back on your bed. Hang your head over the bed completely. You will spin like bloody Hell. Do this for a few minutes... yes, unbearable and scary ... then get up very carefully by rolling over and crawling on the floor. I'm not lying! It can help "reset the gyroscope" for some.

Ask the doctor about this.

DP BAH.
Allergies BAH.
Vertigo BAH, etc., etc. :evil:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> Dreamer how did you eventually get rid of your sinus problems? Curious because I suffer from chronic sinusitis, have been living on antibiotics, do all the saline sprays, etc...Seen numerous specialist and nobody seems to be able to help me. I had this problem before the dizziness though so I don't relate it unless my ears feel plugged up then things get REALLY bad.


Cloverstone it was you! Sorry. If your ears feel plugged, I suspect infecton, or blockage due to the chronic sinusitis. See post above re: surgery which GREATLY improved my sinus stuff. And again remember I had this done nearly 15 years ago. They will have far better procedures now. Probably no surgery... they will remove polyps with an instrument while you're awake. Also, I've used Nasacort spray which keeps things clear and open during allergy season.

Sorry this is disgusting, LOL. Unfortunately I can't use Nasacort anymore. It thins the membranes in the nose and causes nose bleeds!

There are other options, but Nasacort REALLY helped as well. You might start with that. Also, deviated septums were operated on too frequently in the past. Depends if you have one, AND, how bad it is. I don't think I needed it. Just more money in THAT doctor's pocket. I fired him and switched to another guy.

Find the least invasive treatment, see how it goes. Then one step at a time.

Best,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

There's a word for the "bumping into things". Maybe I can find it. That, unsteadiness, and dizziness were always associated with my DP. Not the vertigo.

Oh, my GP told me an awful vertigo story. A grandma was playing with her grand daughter, cleaning the baby's ears with a Q-Tip. Somehow, grandma got stabbed in the ear with the Q-tip and broke her eardrum. Grandma had such vertigo she called 9-1-1 as she was terrified for the baby. Grandma couldn't stand at all, and was vomiting from the vertigo.

Gosh these are great stories.

Long story short... repair of the ear drum naturally ... oh ambulance to the hospital with the baby, LOL. End of vertigo.

Also, sadly, elderly people get vertigo a lot. All per the damned doctor. Gee getting old is a joy. :shock:

Sorry dear Terri, the crazy old bean 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, yes, COB indeed. :wink: ( Elderly ?!?! :? :idea:  :lol: )

They did end up labeling mine positional vertigo, so I think I got off somewhat easier...unless I wanted to lay down. My walking was fine. Sucked at the close your eyes, lift one foot test. Oh and the close the eyes, lean your head back test. And how about the putting water in your ears test and slanting the table back? Ahhh...the joys of modern medicine.

I just recalled, when Dreamer mentioned laying with your head off the bed, an older friend of mine had a bout with dizziness/vertigo. Her doctor sent her to some kind of rehab where they did things exactly like that. Within a month or so, hers was over! Too bad we are at odds due to she was my brother's *ex*-fiancee's mother. ( Damn right I took sides! :evil: ) Anyway, yes, check around to see if anyone does this kind of thing.

Oh yeah, anyone ever hear about "candling" ? Sticking a damn candle in your ear and burning the other end? :shock: Some people sware by it. Hey, if they said sticking a candle up my butt and lighting it would get rid of this DR...I'd be lit up like a birthday cake. :lol:

Best to all.


----------



## Janey (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive had the same thing - my anxiety DP/DR started when i had Labrinthitis in march which then turned into positional vertigo - violent spinning which couldnt be releived and really bad sickness. I couldnt stand for 4 days and then i felt like my head was always behind my movements it affected by vision so i couldnt concentrate.
I had treatment for this is August but i still feel "off " balance all the time as though something just isnt quite right and i often trip over or stumble into things
My anxiety etc has developed since then and i experience DP most days 
Sounds like you have vertigo rather than Labs and unfortunatley there isnt anything you can do other than wait for it to pass
The only drugs i got were stemital which help the sickness

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

You know whats nuts, i was in bed for weeks in the winter and then i got positional vertigo as well. That spawned this almost year long bout of DPDR


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Is there any direct correlation between vertigo and anxiety? I have never had the extreme version like some of you, but I just noticed that I'm more off balance when my anxiety goes up. Is it the same part of the brain? 
I used to get dizzy much more severely and more often than now, but I found out I was also ANEMIC. Increasing my iron took the worst of the symptoms away. 
Mulder, have they given you iron tests?


----------



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

I'd say by reading this thread, that I do have vertigo of some kind. There is a slightly coldy feeling in my ears, so hopefully this is just a virus or mild infection and won't be something to do with the DR. I did have a short cold about 2 months back (the regular local student cold, Bristol is a city with 2 universities and we all have the same cold / colds every year because they bring it with them and infect us all!), and I'm not sure if it completely cleared up.

I've been on the phone to the doc again, and he says that although I've tried 2 lots of pills and nothing has happened, this is almost certainly because I was expecting immediate results. The pills take about 4 days to have an effect he said (this is the third doc I've spoken to, and he's the only one to mention this!), and I thought I'd get some relief with just a couple of doses. Anyway, I'm gonna keep going with the pills (stemitill) I've got now and see what happens.

To be honest, I dunno how I'm managing to type this right now! There has been a slight improvment, I got out of bed and managed to make it down the stairs by being very careful. I've eaten more, and the sickness has gone mostly for the moment. So, the pills may well be working.

I've not had any proper tests done, except for the first doc looking in my ears, so I'm going to wait until I can get to the docs properly and get refered to the hospital or something. Even if I get better before I can have the tests, I'd still like them to see if they can shed some light on this whole thing.

*beachgirl wrote...*



> Is there any direct correlation between vertigo and anxiety?


This would be interesting to find out. What Cloverstone has said means that there may well be a connection, if the dizzyness is not connected to the sinusitis. But then, it's hard to tell exactly.


----------

